# For the cast bullet shooters



## GAR (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a couple of pictures of WW's that I have been able to accumulate in the last 10 days.

Makes for a lot of work in sorting, segregating and smelting it down, but it sure is worth it in the long run.

Nothing like casting your own bullets!!!!

Tom


----------



## grizzley30814 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have two 5 gal buckets full already separated and ready to melt down. I am guessing over a hundred pounds in each easy.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you pull them off of cars?


----------



## Rich M (Mar 24, 2011)

*Cast Bullets vs Jacketed Bullets*

I'm really new to all of this.

So - why is it that many people choose cast bullets over jacketed ones?

Also, at what speed does the leading start?


----------



## Richard P (Mar 24, 2011)

You dont have enough valve stems and cigarette butts in there.  There is nothing like a buddy who works in a truck tire shop. I wish I had one.  Nice haul.


----------



## GAR (Mar 24, 2011)

Grizz easily over 100lbs each. What is your set up for smelting?

Rich M, single most important thing is cost.
IMHO, I prefer the performance and accuracy that I can not get from regualr factory ammunition. I shoot mainly wheelguns and prefer heavy for caliber bullets.
If you have leading then the bullet is not sized correctly or you need another lube. I shoot cast bullets with a gas check out of my WWII battle rifles and have no problem with leading up to 1900fps.

Richard P tobacco spit is also hard to deal with when sorting. Then again a little soap and water goes a long way when you are done.

Tom


----------



## thomas the redneck (Mar 24, 2011)

wow nice haul 
but i dont sort mine if it dont melt i just skim it off the top


----------



## JWarren (Mar 24, 2011)

thomas the redneck said:


> wow nice haul
> but i dont sort mine if it dont melt i just skim it off the top



x 2


----------



## Win1917 (Mar 24, 2011)

> If you have leading then the bullet is not sized correctly or you need another lube.



+1 bullets gotta be sized correctly


----------



## grizzley30814 (Mar 25, 2011)

I do it on the cheap. I went to the junk shop found me an old 2 qt cast iron pot. Get out the gas fish cooker and heat it up. I found an old ladle that works great and I make ingots using an muffin tin. Ingots end up about 1.5 lbs each. 

I go through all of the lead and separate it out. Most of the stick on weights are pure lead...not all but most. Those I save for hunting round ball and Lee real bullets. 

The rest I keep separate and make up for just general shooting. I am going to start casting regular pistol bullets shortly since a buddy of mine is back and he reloads. 

Sit out in the shop when it cool out... not a summer project for sure.


----------



## GAR (Mar 25, 2011)

Grizz we be on the same page about doing it on the cheap. Used an old Coleman stove and 12qt dutch oven leftover from the boys scouting days to smelt with.

Bought a muffin tin from Dollar General but it lasted only one pore. Fell apart. Ended up getting a better quality one with no problems. Got an old slotted spoon for removing clips and a ladle to pour the muffin ingots.

Finally upgraded to a gas fish cooker. Got the burner for free but had to purchase a new hookup.

Start up costs can be fairly inexpensive if you give it some thought!

Tom


----------



## animalguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya'll stay away from my tire shops. I claim them all. 

That is a pretty haul. I don't see any wads of chew, or tire stickers. The stickers are the worst.  I gotta get to casting.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 26, 2011)

While I don't cast bullets, I do sinkers, and fishing jigs.

The little 4# electric melting pots are really good.  I used to do the coleman stove route and the lead melter I picked up last year is better - heats the lead up more and just plain is nicer to work with.  I only do about 10# a sitting.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 27, 2011)

*I can appreciate it in others*

but the hobby of casting never bit on me.   

In the end, I shot cast bullets for decades, and let others make a hobby/business of their good cast bullets.   I saved some money over the years; the casters make some money.   

Can't make hobbies of everything.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 30, 2011)

Chaw, razor blades, cig butts, valve stems, tire stickers etc....


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 12, 2011)

*casting*

shooting long time never buy factory loaded never will. you can shoot for a fraction of cost. plus the satisfaction of making your own. you can do about any thing with cast. from 223 to 50 cal
Don


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 20, 2011)

that is a lot of shooting in the back of that truck  and they make awesome bullets


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 20, 2011)

GAR,

have you hadda chance to field test your holla point yet?


----------

